# Can I add more yeast if bread doesn’t rise?



## PaulaE (May 1, 2020)

I followed the recipe exactly but I don’t think it called for enough yeast. Bread has 10 cups of flour and only called for 1 packet of yeast.

From what I have been reading on here it should have perhaps had up to 3 packets for that much flour.

I am using traditional yeast In this recipe. But I also have bread machine yeast.

So is there away to add more yeast to this dough mixture? I really hate to throw it out.


----------



## garage rat (Mar 25, 2015)

PaulaE said:


> I followed the recipe exactly but I don't think it called for enough yeast. Bread has 10 cups of flour and only called for 1 packet of yeast.
> 
> From what I have been reading on here it should have perhaps had up to 3 packets for that much flour.
> 
> ...


Fresh yeast, knead it in and cross your fingers it rises and doesn't chew like a Michelin tire.
1st, Check your yeast to make sure it's not dead. Test with Warm H2O & sugar.
2nd, It depends on the recipe how much yeast and type. Moist or not, type of yeast. They aren't interchangeable without altering the recipe. 
3rd. Learn your yeast, they are different for reasons, slow, fast, multiple rises etc....
There is simple info on the net for interchaging, testing, types of yeast.
4th Experiment and you'll see the difference in them.
5th, Get a better bread recipe. 😉😁


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Your right, if this is a traditional loaf bread recipe then the recipe is way to skimpy on yeast. Where are you in the process? If first rise didn’t work you have little to lose by kneading In more yeast, dried or fresh, and giving it a second rise. Alternatively, just let the rise progress for however long it takes to double.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Didn't rise at all? Or not as much as expected in the time? If the former, your yeast may be dead. If the latter, wait as long as it takes.


----------



## garage rat (Mar 25, 2015)

PaulaE said:


> I followed the recipe exactly but I don't think it called for enough yeast. Bread has 10 cups of flour and only called for 1 packet of yeast.
> 
> From what I have been reading on here it should have perhaps had up to 3 packets for that much flour.
> 
> ...


This was my daughters 1st try at bread last week. Took a long time to rise due to using old yeast. Almost double the time. Second rise was also unforgiving leaving the loaves smaller. Still came out ok. Another challenge with old yeast is it leaves the bread less tasteful. Not too shabby for as 10yr old though. 
Keep woeking at it and soon you'll have the results you want.


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

10 cups comes to about 1200 grams of flour which should only need about 18 grams of yeast to leaven. Yeast usually comes about 7 grams per packet.

The only explanation that comes to mind is the recipe being a no knead bread which uses very little yeast, but a long fermentation period to develop gluten and leaven the loaf, usually 12-18 hours.


----------



## MitroP (Feb 23, 2020)

What if the recipe called for a levain? That is that the natural yeast from the flour would be extracted through fermentaion and it would call for a small amount of yeast.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

MitroP said:


> What if the recipe called for a levain? That is that the natural yeast from the flour would be extracted through fermentaion and it would call for a small amount of yeast.


I was thinking exactly the same thing. Surely eventually the dough will rise, even if you use very little yeast. I know that a baguette recipe calling for something like 350g of flour (2/3#) used 0.4g of yeast, and it worked fine, albeit it does take almost 2 days for all the bits and pieces to form fully.


----------

